# Rural/Metro - Pacific Northwest operations



## nonameheroes (Mar 25, 2011)

Just wondering what kind of things I should be expected to know outside of scenario type stuff they might ask in an interview. I'm sending in an app to them for Spokane for an EMT-B position so I'm just wondering what I might need to know outside of skill related stuff. Thanks in advanced


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Mar 25, 2011)

Spokane, eh? Did they get the contract? I heard the city wanted to loose AMR.


----------



## nonameheroes (Mar 25, 2011)

AMR's contract doesnt expire til 2013...they just started up a 3 ambulance crew at the end of January and are right now mainly doing event stuff and private transports (hospital to care facilities type stuff) from what I understood from the email from the HR lady out of Everett.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 26, 2011)

Hmmm...if they lose Spokane, it could cause a domino effect in a couple other areas like the Tri-Cities, Yakima, and Moses Lake.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Mar 26, 2011)

Yea, that is what I was thinking. I know Spokane isn't too happy with AMR though. So a lot will have to change b 2013 if they want to stay.


----------



## RMPNW (Mar 27, 2011)

For hiring there is first a knowledge based written test specific to your level of care (EMT, Paramedic, CCT-RN) basedon national standards. The highest scoring applicants are then invited back for a practical skills assessment followed by an oral board interview.


----------



## nonameheroes (Mar 27, 2011)

which skills do they usually test on? I'm still looking for that info for washington as I was certified in Cali Nationally so I had to test on 10 skills...I'm just curious which ones I need to refresh myself on. I know them, but its been a couple months since I've gone through them so I know I need to do that again.


----------



## RMPNW (Mar 27, 2011)

Study the Washington State Appendix H practical skill sheets or the national registry practical skills checklists they are very similar.


----------



## nonameheroes (Mar 28, 2011)

sweet...thanks for that info


----------



## EMTPSUP (Apr 6, 2011)

The U.S. Attorney's Office alleges false claims were submitted for ambulance services in multiple states, including Kentucky.


> The U.S. Attorney's Office for the Western District of Kentucky has filed a civil complaint in U.S. District Court against Rural/Metro of Corporation, Rural/Metro of Central Alabama, Inc. and Mercury Ambulance Service, Inc., doing business as Rural/Metro Ambulance.
> The plaintiff alleges that the ambulance services created and submitted false and fraudulent records and claims for payment by governmental healthcare providers.



Read the rest here: Clicky


----------



## RMPNW (Apr 7, 2011)

http://www.spokesman.com/stories/2010/dec/03/amr-agrees-settlement-overbilling-case/


----------



## EMTPSUP (Apr 7, 2011)

Im not sure what that has to do with me, but thanks...


----------



## nonameheroes (Apr 8, 2011)

I'm not sure what your news story had to do with my question either...but I'm sure he's just defending the company he works for


----------



## RMPNW (Apr 9, 2011)

I was just pointing out that Rural Metro is not the only ambulance service with pending litigation. I'm not sure what your point wasin posting that in a thread about Rural Metro Pacific Northwest. We're a long way from Kentucky.


----------



## Aidey (Apr 10, 2011)

Not to be nitpicky but the one article made it sound like everything was settled out of court and there was no fraud.


----------



## RMPNW (Apr 11, 2011)

Uh no. If you read the article there most definitely was fraud they just agreed to repay the amount overbilled.


----------



## JPINFV (Apr 11, 2011)

Fraud? By ambulance services? It's more likely than you think.


----------



## gonefishin (Sep 13, 2011)

*Rural Metro Spokane....Dont do it*

I dont recomend applying for RM spokane. They cut the day car and are only averaging 2-4 calls a week. They mat be good people when they are on a call but, they are a joke in this community as they cant market agressively enough to save their life. I dont think they will be in spokane much longer. They also laid off a bunch of the part timers. They are a dieing division that had alot of promise but has flopped


----------



## TuRu (Sep 13, 2011)

i Just invterviewed for Rual metro over on the west side of Washington, and they only tested on CPR skills/scenario and then 100 question test on text book material.


----------



## EMT21 (Jan 13, 2012)

Hello my name is Justin. i live in the Salem, oregon area and i'm going to chemeketa community college for the EMT Basic course, I went to Rural metro salem today just to get a feel of what the company is like and i was really impressed by them. I plan on doing the EMT B course and then going to work at an ambulance company for a while and then going back later on to become and EMT P. Can you tell me a little more info on rural metro if you wouldn't mind? How much does an EMT B make hourly when they first start out of school and is it possible to work full time with rural metro?? Stuff like that. Just curious 

Thanks Justin


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 13, 2012)

EMT21 said:


> Hello my name is Justin. i live in the Salem, oregon area and i'm going to chemeketa community college for the EMT Basic course, I went to Rural metro salem today just to get a feel of what the company is like and i was really impressed by them. I plan on doing the EMT B course and then going to work at an ambulance company for a while and then going back later on to become and EMT P. Can you tell me a little more info on rural metro if you wouldn't mind? How much does an EMT B make hourly when they first start out of school and is it possible to work full time with rural metro?? Stuff like that. Just curious
> 
> Thanks Justin



Please don't post the same questions in multiple threads. It's considered bad form.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jan 13, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> Please don't post the same questions in multiple threads. It's considered bad form.



Agreed.  Thread closed.


----------

